# Autism (an old famous piece of mine)



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 5, 2016)

Autism.

My definitions for this word are:
Brain Damage
Imperfection
Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD)
Mental Illness
Frustration
Slow Learning
Incomprehension
Dense
Attention Defesit Disorder (ADD)
Intolerance
Paranoia

I am cursed with autism.
I am confused whether my thinking is normal or not.
I am the only one.
I see teens with incredible thinking power.
I see science everywhere.
I see sin.
My mind carries no common sense.
My mind can never come up with the right words for me to say.
My mind is imperfect.
I repeat real life events I see over and over in my head.
I concentrate on hatred passed to me from other people.
I have incredible issues.
There are people whom I see have flaws in their learning.
There is a brain tumor collaborating with my brain.
There is no cure for Autism.
This disorder scars my personality.
This disorder keeps me away from being a white sheep.
This disorder is my host.
Associated with selective hearing.
Associated with an incontrollable temper.
Associated with the word: Freak.
God granted me this curse.
God told me there was a pro for this curse.
God gave me supreme intelligence.
God engraved wonder in my sight.

-----------------------------------------------
This piece is almost 10 years old. (Holy crap!) Hope you guys like it. :3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 5, 2016)

Wut


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 5, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wut


It is!! It's almost ten years old and it's turning into a classic. :3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 5, 2016)

I've never heard of it before but it seems a bit pretentious


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I've never heard of it before but it seems a bit pretentious


You might be right. :3


----------

